# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  What causes itchy head  Know the remedies

## Mrjake

Many people have hair or scalp problems. Hair may thin or fall out, break off, or grow slowly. Dandruff or an itching or peeling scalp may cause serious damages.

Itchy scalp hair loss - discover what's causing it and try these simple home remedies to cure the problem.

----------


## Not giving up

I don't belueve in home remedies, and there is a thread on this subject from 2012 that is like 14 pages long. 

However I will say this, the one thing that has cured the itch and pain for me 95% is cold water. Washing my hair in cold water has eliminated my dandruff and reduced my shedding from 50+ hairs to about 3 or 4 at most. 
My scalp feels great compared to before. No idea about the science behind it but it works for me and I pray to which ever God that listens it continues to do so.

----------


## Furious

> I don't belueve in home remedies, and there is a thread on this subject from 2012 that is like 14 pages long. 
> 
> However I will say this, the one thing that has cured the itch and pain for me 95% is cold water. Washing my hair in cold water has eliminated my dandruff and reduced my shedding from 50+ hairs to about 3 or 4 at most. 
> My scalp feels great compared to before. No idea about the science behind it but it works for me and I pray to which ever God that listens it continues to do so.


 same for me - After my HT I started to wash my hair with shampoo every fourth day and everyday with just cold water. And now I have no itch or dandruff.. I used to wash my hair with shampoo everyday and with really warm water.

----------


## Mrjake

good to hear something working for you

----------


## Vic

> I don't belueve in home remedies, and there is a thread on this subject from 2012 that is like 14 pages long. 
> 
> However I will say this, the one thing that has cured the itch and pain for me 95% is cold water. Washing my hair in cold water has eliminated my dandruff and reduced my shedding from 50+ hairs to about 3 or 4 at most. 
> My scalp feels great compared to before. No idea about the science behind it but it works for me and I pray to which ever God that listens it continues to do so.


 The science behind it is simple. Hot water washes away almost all the oil on the scalp. Drying it out/causing dandruff. Then the scalp has to increase sebum production to replenish the oils, causing oily hair. 
Cold showers wash away oils too but doesn't dry out the scalp like hot water. 
Glad to hear it's working for you Not Giving Up

----------


## Rahul dhruv

i have tried many home remedies and it really works and most important is that we don't find any side effect in that.

----------

